# These are disappearing fast.....



## teenagewoodworker (Jan 31, 2008)

thats nice. I've always heard about Auriou rasps but they closed their doors right after i found out where i could buy them. i never got a chance to get one. well there is hope that someday Auriou will open it's doors again so i guess that i can hope.


----------



## gizmodyne (Mar 15, 2007)

Sounds like a nice tool.

According to Christopher Shawarts' blog - they are going to reopen.


----------



## sIKE (Feb 14, 2008)

Yeppers, Classic Hand Tools Ltd out of England bought up the remaining stock and is selling it off to help raise the required funds to get the company started again. Lets hope they are successful.


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

I bought the two Nickelson #49 and #50 which is like yours. Not really used them yet.


----------



## scottb (Jul 21, 2006)

These were on my "please, please, please" list to Santa (before they closed their doors) either I wasn't good enough, or my wife thought the microplanes would suffice. I really hope these become available again.


----------



## Loren (May 30, 2008)

I own one of the Nicholson rasps. I don't remember if
it's a 49 or 50. I think they are pretty similar - one or the
other does the same work in general.

For sculpting guitar necks it's a real time saver because
the cut is so smooth and consistent. You don't feel like
you are hacking away with a rusty crosscut saw with these
hand-cut rasps. Just a little work with a cabinet scraper,
then razor blades and a little sanding and you have a 
surface that takes a finish nicely.


----------



## Auriou (Dec 7, 2008)

Auriou Rasps - for your generla information, just in case the word hasn't got out, these rasps are now being made agian. Michel Auriou was at the recent Woodworking in America Convention in Berea Kentucky demonstrating how to hand "stitch" a rasp and showcasing his new (reduced) range of rasps & rifflers..


----------

